# Voyageur 2



## Tim s (Nov 29, 2019)

I stopped in the local bike co-op and ended up coming home with this Voyageur 2. A few of the chrome pieces will need to be replaced due to rust along with the front spokes and freewheel. The top tube has a lot of chips and will need to be touched up or repainted. The  Voyageur 2 s are all chrome underneath the paint just like the World Voyageurs were. This is my first Voyageur 2 and I only paid $30. Tim


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 29, 2019)

Maybe post a pic of the right side so the drivetrain equipment can be eyeballed.

Here is a CABE thread that you may find useful with catalog pic and specs from 1974. Classic Japanese cro-mo frameset...should ride like a dreamboat.

It was a good purchase...if for nothing else then the shifters alone...


----------



## hopkintonbike (Nov 30, 2019)

sweet


----------



## juvela (Nov 30, 2019)

-----

G'Day Tim,

Thank you for posting and congratulations on an excellent find.   

Do you plan to retain or to resell? 

Am thinking this would be a Matsu^%$ta product; be that correct?

The Gran Compe stem makes me suspect Arnie & Co. would have specified an .833 steerer.

-----


----------



## hopkintonbike (Nov 30, 2019)

Pretty sure that stem is found in the World Voyager as well, it polishes up real nice.


----------



## Tim s (Nov 30, 2019)

Juvela,  I plan on keeping the bike, it is the only Voyageur 2 that I have in my collection. You mentioned Matsuta and Arnie n company that I am unfamiliar with? Tim


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't see much of a difference of the Voyager 2 and the World Voyager. Here is my World Voyager .


----------



## Roger Henning (Nov 30, 2019)

The components had slightly different names.  The Crane rear derailleur was renamed Dura Ace.  Roger


----------



## Tim s (Dec 3, 2019)

Here are the pieces that need polished/replaced. I am pretty sure the crank set is not correct for the bike. Tim


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 3, 2019)

Ride the crank till you find the right one, 1st gen Dura Ace with chain guard is not going to be easy or cheap to find unless you get real lucky. Not even sure anyone other than Schwinn spec'd that crank (with the guard). First gen "naked" DA shows up pretty regularly on the bay. First gen DA bits and pieces including the cable stops/guides and FD (EA-100 I think) also show up in much better condition than yours and that might be an option.  Todd 

Found One! 










						VINTAGE SHIMANO DURA ACE CRANKSET 170MM 1ST GENERATION  NOS 52T 42T CHAINRINGS  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">VINTAGE SHIMANO DURA ACE CRANKSET 170MM 1ST GENERATION NOS 52T 42T CHAINRINGS. 170mm crankarms. New rings includes 52T guard. Threads tested in good shape. Tapers are good</p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 3, 2019)

Tim

We seem to gravitate towards all the same bikes!!

Bob


----------



## Tim s (Dec 4, 2019)

You have good taste in bikes. How many are in your collection? Tim


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 4, 2019)

Tim, put a link on post #10, theres one on the bay right now for $60 starting bid, there's also a  black one but it starts at $145


----------



## Tim s (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks Hop, I’ll look into it even though I don’t have an eBay account. The bike is currently at the lbs getting new spokes on the front wheel. Tim


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 8, 2019)

I just picked up a World Voyager with the crankset if you are still looking.


----------



## juvela (Dec 9, 2019)

Tim s said:


> Juvela,  I plan on keeping the bike, it is the only Voyageur 2 that I have in my collection. You mentioned Matsuta and Arnie n company that I am unfamiliar with? Tim





-----

Hello Tim,

Good to see you moving forward with the project.

No Matsuta.

I wrote Matsus*^%ta because the censor does not permit posting the full name.

Matsus*^%ta is the parent company of Panasonic; nominal manufacturer of the bicycle.

"Arnie & Co." refers to Arnold Schwinn.

-----


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2019)

I wonder why Schwinn called the 75 Voyaguer II color Silver were all the other Schwinn models were Silver Mist, and then Metallic Silver in that catalog page Bob posted. Sierra Mist is a drink I think.   
Gary Wald has the paint that's suppose to matched the Grey Ghost and then has it marked as silver undercoat. I believe the GG was Silver Mist. 

Here's one of his listings. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=362038600713

Just a note: The original early 60's base coat "aluminum" was not a metallic undercoat. When they started with the names using the word Flek is probably when the silver metallic undercoat was used. 






I would think it would be pretty easy to match a silver metallic with some of Dupli-Colors perfect match paint.  Nissan Silver Mist? or Toyota, Kia.


----------



## Tim s (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the information guys. This will be my first venture into painting entire tubes and not just doing touch ups. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Dec 23, 2019)

I have made some progress cleaning bike and installing new tires. I still have to clean up the small pieces and paint the top tube. Merry Christmas everyone! Tim


----------



## juvela (Dec 23, 2019)

-----

thanks very much for the update and Happy Holidays!

be the steerer on these .833 or be it 22.2?


-----


----------

